# Trying to organise Permanent Residency before moving to SA



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

I have had a look through the threads and I can't find one to answer my question, but I am sorry of it has been asked before.

My husband and I are moving to SA in April. He is British and I am South African (I have been living in UK for 12 years) and we have been married 5 years.

I had a quick chat to Immigration at SA embassy in London and they said we have to sort Permament/Temporary Residency for him before we go and gave me a number to ring to book an appointment. I have been ringing that number for days to no avail, I suppose that could be because they have been snowbound, but I doubt it!! 

Has anyone else sorted residency before moving or is it better to do it out there?

Many thanks,
Bok


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

bokbabe said:


> I have had a look through the threads and I can't find one to answer my question, but I am sorry of it has been asked before.
> 
> My husband and I are moving to SA in April. He is British and I am South African (I have been living in UK for 12 years) and we have been married 5 years.
> 
> ...


Eish, answering the telephone is someone elses job.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

sort of
having spent months trying to get things sorted through embassy flew to cape town on holiday and sorted it all out in a week. (we did use an agent in cape town which speeded things up considrably in home affairs.


----------



## BvanN (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there,

Was wondering if someone might be able to point me in the right direction.

I have been living in the UK for the last 10 years or so and have a south african passport with uk residency and my wife has a USA passport with UK residency. We have been married for 5 years and are looking to head back to South africa to live. I have read a few posts which seem to suggest that getting my wifes spousal visa in the UK would be the best idea. Has anyone had a similiar experience or might be able to advise what is the best route to go...?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi BvanN

If your wife wishes to work or run her own business in SA then it would be advisable to submit a Spousal Permit application with work or business endorsement once in South Africa, as the embassy does not issue these kinds of permit for some reason. 

If your wife does not wish to take up employment or run a business, then she can apply for a Relatives Permit at the embassy, which will allow her to live in SA.

As you have been married for 5 years, she can also apply for Permanent Residency.

Trust this helps.

Joachim
[


----------



## BvanN (Jan 13, 2011)

Joaschim said:


> Hi BvanN
> 
> If your wife wishes to work or run her own business in SA then it would be advisable to submit a Spousal Permit application with work or business endorsement once in South Africa, as the embassy does not issue these kinds of permit for some reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## BvanN (Jan 13, 2011)

Joaschim said:


> Hi BvanN
> 
> If your wife wishes to work or run her own business in SA then it would be advisable to submit a Spousal Permit application with work or business endorsement once in South Africa, as the embassy does not issue these kinds of permit for some reason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi

It is definitely quicker at the embassy. The cost would be the same. Depending on who you talk to, immigration agents offer their services between R5,000-R10,000. Preparation of the application takes about 1-2 weeks, depending on how quickly the documents can be obtained. After this the applications is submitted. 

The embassy takes about 10-15 days, whereas Home Affairs takes 4 months*. 

If you first submit an application at the embassy, your wife will only be able to receive a Relatives Permit, which means that more money will need to be spent for an application in South Africa.

*Once an application has been submitted to Home Affairs an applicant is allowed to legally remain in South Africa until Home Affairs has finished processing the application.

Entering as a tourist will provide for a 90 day tourist visa, which can be extended bby a further 90 days.


----------



## BvanN (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks again for your quick reply.

I have read that there is also an option of applying for a residence permit here in the uk, is that the same as the relatives permit ?

Would my wife be able to apply for the residence permit here and then once seeking work in S.a apply for a work permit. Sorry for all the questions.

Does one have to go through an agent or can it be done by ourselves ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

The Relatives Permit is a Temporary Residency permit, just as the Spousal Permit is a Temporary Residency permit. So I would assume that this refers back to your earlier post about submitting at the embassy vs submitting in SA. Not quite sure of course, but that is what it sounds like.

Theoretically anybody can try to apply on their own. I am an expat and work for an immigration company, which is why I know the details. 

Agents cost money, but if you find a good one then it is worth it, as all the work is done for you and you get consistent feedback and info. Also, as you would have found, there is so much confusing and sometimes conflicting info on the web, which makes applying on your own more difficult.

If you can find an agent that you can trust and that knows what to do, then perfect.

However, there are still many that try to apply on their own, and here the experiences differ (just as with agents I suppose, depending on who you use). For some it was very easy to apply on their own, and some found it extremely frustarting.

In the end, you do not have to use an agent, but if you can affors it, it would make your life a lot easier.


----------



## BvanN (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for your sound advice.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

SNIP

have you tried ringing the SA Embassy? or the SA Medical and Health Professionals Council?


----------



## Tristan17 (Jan 19, 2011)

Daxk said:


> for the same reason I use the words, Yebo, Mahala, Ngise!Shebeen (originally an Irish word)Tsotsi, Twala, Tegwen, Jozi,......
> 
> because they have become part of the lingua franca, the patois, the language...
> 
> ...


Between us we know that "Eish" specifically has a strong context when used with an implication of laziness or incompentance. You can pretend to be blissfully unaware and sweetly as innocent as a ladybug, but we both know how this works.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Tristan17 said:


> Between us we know that "Eish" specifically has a strong context when used with an implication of laziness or incompentance. You can pretend to be blissfully unaware and sweetly as innocent as a ladybug, but we both know how this works.


Another usefully descriptive word you’ll encounter in South African English is eish, which may or may not have its origins in the IsiXhosa language. More a sound than a word, it’s usually used at the beginning of a sentence to communicate surprise or disbelief. So, someone might for example say, Eish, this music is kwaaai! And recently the meaning of eish has moved on, and it’s also being used to mean ‘brilliant’ or ‘cool’, as in, This music is the eish! I like to think that sort of sums up the South African approach to things, turning something unbelievable into something cool.

Tristan17 I use "eish" and not in the racist way you imply.

Are you yourself Xhosa?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thread title:

Trying to organise Permanent Residency before moving to SA

Jo


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi

Strange, thought I had responded this. Oh well.

The residency permit which can be obtained in the UK would be the Relative's Permit, yes. your wife can apply for this, and yes, once in South Africa she can seek employment and when she has secured a job offer, one can apply for a Spousal Permit with work endorsement.

You not have to use an agency to assist. Many people try to apply on their own. Some are successful, and some have great difficulties.

Hope this gets posted this time 

Trust this helps.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> Strange, thought I had responded this. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for everyone's contribution, I haven't logged on for awhile and so I was pleasantly surprised to see all the additional info.

Joaschim: Can you please confirm whether my husband will be able to work on a permanent residency permit, or whether he will still need to get an endorsement? Would it be the same on a temporary residence permit and, how long does the temporary one last for?

Sorry for all the questions and thank you in advance for your help.

Bok


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> Many thanks for everyone's contribution, I haven't logged on for awhile and so I was pleasantly surprised to see all the additional info.
> 
> Joaschim: Can you please confirm whether my husband will be able to work on a permanent residency permit, or whether he will still need to get an endorsement? Would it be the same on a temporary residence permit and, how long does the temporary one last for?
> 
> ...


Hi

Once your husband has Permanent Residency, he can work for what ever company he wishes and he will no longer need to apply when he changes employers.

Until that happens and your husband is on a temporary residency permit, he will need to re-apply every time he changes employers.

The temporary residency permit is issued between 1-3 years, and can be extended upon application to the Department of Home Affairs.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> Once your husband has Permanent Residency, he can work for what ever company he wishes and he will no longer need to apply when he changes employers.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, for ease, I think permanent residency is the best way to go. One last question on that (and please feel free to tell me to bog off or to not reply) but, would he need a job offer to be successful in getting permanent residency or, will it be based solely on the fact that we have been married over 5 years? We are going to go up to London next month for an appointment at the embassy and I just want to make sure all my ducks are in a row!

Thank you again,
Bok


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

bokbabe said:


> Thank you so much, for ease, I think permanent residency is the best way to go. One last question on that (and please feel free to tell me to bog off or to not reply) but, would he need a job offer to be successful in getting permanent residency or, will it be based solely on the fact that we have been married over 5 years? We are going to go up to London next month for an appointment at the embassy and I just want to make sure all my ducks are in a row!
> 
> Thank you again,
> Bok


For the application of Permanent Residency, the only requirement would be proof that you have been married for 5 years. Once submitted the application will be sent to Home Affairs head office in Pretoria. There the application will be processed, and currently takes 12-18 months. 

Thus, even though an application for Permanent Residency has been submitted, he will still require a temporary residency permit.


----------

